# How do you deal with the pain?



## 16879 (Dec 12, 2006)

Just about every morning, I can count on there to be a great deal of pain associated with my IBS. It used to be worse when I was off meds and before I started going to therapy, but even though it's more brief now and I can deal with it for the most part, it's still very bothersome. I'm also in college and thus undergo a lot of social anxiety, intellectual anxiety, and the pressures associated with trying to "make something of myself." Sometimes I just want to drop out because I feel like the expectations are too much for me to fulfill.Anyways, I wanted to start a discussion to see how everyone here deals with the pain and fears of their IBS, whether it's through certain relaxation methods, diet, therapy, etc. Learning about how other people deal with the pain might help me and others try out new ways of dealing with IBS. Also, I'm new here, so I don't know if this specific sort of thread has already come and gone.Personally, working with New Age/Eastern meditation methods, such as yoga, breathing exercises, and positive mind-training has helped me develop some defenses against any negative emotions that might arise from IBS. Along these same lines, I've also taken up cognitive-behavioral therapy, as well as traditional therapy, both of which have _really_ helped me deal with college expectations. I've been trying to make an effort to be more emotionally open with my friends and family and be more open about my IBS to my friends. Knowing that they too care about my well-being really helps me relax and enjoy their companionship even more.As for meds, I use rifaximin, which has been somewhat of a God-send to me. Also, I started working out again recently and changed my diet to 4 or 5 meals a day, rather than the traditional 3. This has kind of helped, because sometimes my IBS will be triggered by an absence of food in my body.Now how about the rest of you? How do you all personally try and deal with your IBS?


----------

